# Cake:~:Norfolk Vinegar Cake:~: Yield: 1 Springform Pan, 9-inch size....



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Norfolk Vinegar Cake:~:
******************
Ingredients:...
450g plain flour
225g unsalted butter
225g golden caster sugar
225g raisins
225g sultanas
275ml milk
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda
Method:..
1.. Preheat the oven to 180* C/fan oven 160* C/ 350*F/ gas mark 4.
2.. Line a 23cm/9 inch round springform tin with baking paper.
3.. Place the flour in a bowl and rub in the butter until you have a mix that resembles breadcrumbs. You can do this in the food processor if you have dexterity issues.
4.. Stir in the sugar, raisins and sultanas.
5.. Measure out the milk then remove one tablespoon of it into a small bowl.
6.. Add the cider vinegar to the larger amount of milk.
7.. Stir the bicarbonate of soda into the tablespoon of milk and ensure it is fully dissolved.
8.. Add to the milk and vinegar mix. Nothing much will happen initially but then a gentle frothing will occur and the liquid will puff up - so make sure youre using a jug that can accommodate some growth!
9.. Add the milk mix to the dry ingredients and stir only enough to combine; do not over mix. At first you will think there is not enough liquid, but there is and you will end up with a lovely soft cake mix.
10.. Spoon into the prepared tin and level the surface.
11.. Bake for 30 minutes before reducing the oven temperature to 150 *C/fan oven 130* C/ 300*F/ gas mark 2.
12.. Bake for a further hour or until a skewer inserted into the cake comes out clean. Check the cake after 40 minutes anyway, and if it is browning too quickly cover loosely with foil for the rest of the cooking time.
13.. Leave to cool in the tin on a wire rack for 30 minutes, or until it is cool enough to safely handle.
14.. De-tin and leave to cool completely.
15.. Bask in the glory of the wonderful thing you have made.
16.. Eat!


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

What are saltanas?


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

mmpaladino said:


> What are saltanas?


I have the same question...are they golden raisins?


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

They are a small golden raisin. We used to raise those when I was a girl.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

eikeat said:


> I have the same question...are they golden raisins?


A raisin and a sultana are produced from the same grape - Thompson seedless The only difference is the way they are dried. A raisin is dried naturally, but a sultana is dipped in veg oil and acid and then dried.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

mmpaladino said:


> What are saltanas?


A raisin and a sultana are produced from the same grape - Thompson seedless The only difference is the way they are dried. A raisin is dried naturally, but a sultana is dipped in veg oil and acid and then dried.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> They are a small golden raisin. We used to raise those when I was a girl.


A raisin and a sultana are produced from the same grape - Thompson seedless The only difference is the way they are dried. A raisin is dried naturally, but a sultana is dipped in veg oil and acid and then dried.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

eikeat said:


> Thanks for clarifying.


A raisin and a sultana are produced from the same grape - Thompson seedless The only difference is the way they are dried. A raisin is dried naturally, but a sultana is dipped in veg oil and acid and then dried.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

More About Sultanas:>>> Sultanas, sometimes just called golden raisins, are golden-colored dried grapes that are made from various varieties of seedless white-fleshed grapes. The skin of these fruits start off as pale yellow in color, but unlike raisins, don't darken in the same way as they dry.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

So one could use them interchangeably?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

eikeat said:


> So one could use them interchangeably?


Bottom line is you can use whatever you want in any recipe....it is your preference BUT Thompson raisins are generally seedless....


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well you did it again - just one look at those pictures and I gained 10 pounds - how do I explain this to my doctor? You really need to put out a cookbook, or have we had this conversation before? I love to knit, you love to cook - yes, I remember. Thanks for all your recipes and pictures. You are truly a grand person for all that work and sharing of your talents. Thanks again.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes they are both grown from the Thompson seedless. The Thompson plants are what we called girdled when young, which causes them to be a much larger grape. The Sultana raisin is bleached and they used to go thru some form of liquid bath. My dad worked at the"Bleaching plant and we saw this process and ate many of the raisins. That was how it was done in the 1930s and 1940. Not seen this done in years so it may be different now.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Now I wish I were one of those people who can eat anything and not gain an ounce. This cake looks so delicious. I will have to make it and not think about the life time on the hips.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

No eggs in the recipe, and lots of fruit - perhaps that will salve your conscience (my reasoning, anyway). Looks yummy - must try.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Now I wish I were one of those people who can eat anything and not gain an ounce. This cake looks so delicious. I will have to make it and not think about the life time on the hips.


Try using Stevia instead of 1 whole cup of sugar! :sm17: :sm20: :sm24:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Try using Stevia instead of 1 whole cup of sugar! :sm17: :sm20: :sm24:


I've never used Stevia in baking...do you keep the same measurement when substituting? Can you tell a difference in taste?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Now I wish I were one of those people who can eat anything and not gain an ounce. This cake looks so delicious. I will have to make it and not think about the life time on the hips.


Nothing! like OR beats living on the edge BlueJay21! :sm17: :sm24: :sm06: :sm24: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

gjz said:


> I've never used Stevia in baking...do you keep the same measurement when substituting? Can you tell a difference in taste?


Here ya go gjz... http://www.stevia.net/conversion.html ....(sorry haven't been on-site in awhile).... hope this helps you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Here ya go gjz... http://www.stevia.net/conversion.html ....(sorry haven't been on-site in awhile).... hope this helps you.


Thanks for the link...looks like some good info. I'm amazed at how little stevia you use..


----------

